# New Joe V. Leather Book Style Cover



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey All,

Hope all is well. We have been working hard and are happy to announce our new cover design for the Kindle. We wanted a cover that was stylish yet functional. Due to the high increase in requests for a book cover design we decided to go this route.

Attached are a several photos of the cover in action. The unit is secure from any dings and scratches. Can lay flat on any surface not like most leather cases out there. You can use the unit in both a portrait and or landscape mode. You can also detach the unit from the exterior shell and it will stand on it's own.


































Please don't mind my messy desk and the lack of battery life my Kindle has .. lol .. 

We would like to hear what you think?

-J

Thanks, -J


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice design.  Exterior is very nice.  I like how it lays flat.

In the bottom photo on the left, what are the 4 things that look like snaps?

Since I am not very fond of the corner straps, I prefer that they are the same color as the lining to blend in a little bit more but that is just personal preference.  They are place well on the bottom not to obstruct the keys.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, the four things that look like snaps are magnets. This is a two piece cover. One is the exterior shell and the other is the stand.

and yes we can do the straps the same color as the lining (no problem at all).

If there is anything else just let us know.

and yes from what we notice on our first attempt at this was the ability to lay the unit completely flat as most other covers out there don't they are kind of slanted at an angle.



maries said:


> Nice design. Exterior is very nice. I like how it lays flat.
> 
> In the bottom photo on the left, what are the 4 things that look like snaps?
> 
> Since I am not very fond of the corner straps, I prefer that they are the same color as the lining to blend in a little bit more but that is just personal preference. They are place well on the bottom not to obstruct the keys.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

do you do DX or just K3?


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

At the moment no, but we are coming out with a DX version soon.



scarlet said:


> do you do DX or just K3?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

joevleather said:


> At the moment no, but we are coming out with a DX version soon.


sigh... i've heard that "soon" before...


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

I know what you mean .. I'm sure everyone else says that .. but I'm being serious .. just in terms of popularity most of our customers or potential customers always request kindle 3, nook, and or Kobo but the Kindle DX we really don't get that many request so we tend to focus on the hot selling units.



scarlet said:


> sigh... i've heard that "soon" before...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

it's a catch 22, i think.  if you don't offer DX covers, DX owners don't buy your stuff, but you can't sell it if you don't see a market for it.

not blaming you, i'm happy with my javoedge, but i would like options.


----------



## K-Man (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice job.  Is that laser engraving on the front?  Price for the unit?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice design, I'm assuming the tree is a reference to the Kindle symbol with the boy sitting under the tree reading?  Love the lining, it looks so soft, but I agree the corners need to be the same color as the lining.  There's too much of a contrast between the Kindle and the color of the corners.

Good job!


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

I love the design, Joe V.  Excellent choice.  
Personally, I like the corners in the brown leather.
My only suggestion would be to re-position the snap so it starts on the front cover and snaps around the bottom.  With a heavy leather cover, I'm not worried that it would smash the screen but I would find it awfully distracting while reading. If it was on the front of the cover, it wouldn't be in your frame of vision while reading.  
Love it!
Thanks for the preview -
Lilith


----------



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am not following, where are the magnets in connection with the Kindle cover?  It isn't a good thing to have magnets around electronic, even a Kindle.  But, other then that, I think it looks rich.  What are the estimates on cost


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey K-man for this particular design, yes we went with an engraving route for the tree design.

-J



K-Man said:


> Nice job. Is that laser engraving on the front? Price for the unit?


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, the tree is just a design we picked up but no reference to the Kindle Symbol with the boy sitting under the tree. The reason we did the corners that color is because they are leather, so we tried to be consistent with the leather parts being the same color and the lining the other, but we can easily change that.



PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Nice design, I'm assuming the tree is a reference to the Kindle symbol with the boy sitting under the tree reading? Love the lining, it looks so soft, but I agree the corners need to be the same color as the lining. There's too much of a contrast between the Kindle and the color of the corners.
> 
> Good job!


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Lilith,

Yeah the snap position is always tricky with the different kind of units we work with. We were even inclined to let it go without a snap or locking mechanism but felt that would not be secure. This is still a mock up stage we may still roll out some changes before we go live but we wanted to see what the initial reaction was of this cover.

Thanks again for the feedback.



Lilith said:


> I love the design, Joe V. Excellent choice.
> Personally, I like the corners in the brown leather.
> My only suggestion would be to re-position the snap so it starts on the front cover and snaps around the bottom. With a heavy leather cover, I'm not worried that it would smash the screen but I would find it awfully distracting while reading. If it was on the front of the cover, it wouldn't be in your frame of vision while reading.
> Love it!
> ...


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

The magnets are on the back portion of the stand, nothing that is directly touching or coming close to the unit. There is protective padding. I'll try to take another photo of the unit tomorrow so you can get a better view of the back portion of the stand so you can see the functionality of this cover. With most covers we seen the unit is locked to the case, with ours we wanted that freedom of detaching it from the outer shell in case you wanted a bit more freedom.

Estimates in terms of cost are still being pondered but we definitely want to compete with what's is out there, so we are setting an aggressive price range of $70 - $75.



pmmom2 said:


> I am not following, where are the magnets in connection with the Kindle cover? It isn't a good thing to have magnets around electronic, even a Kindle. But, other then that, I think it looks rich. What are the estimates on cost


----------



## alexj21 (Jun 28, 2011)

owsum post there keep it up


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey All,

So we made some modifications to the initial comp and we are now happy with the overall finish product ready for production. Changes we made are listed below:

1. We removed the detachable stand which made the case slimmer and unit stationary within the case.

2. Removed snap press locking scheme and replaced it with snap (head) and elastic string. This reduces any pressure on the unit.

3. Please notice how the spine enables the case to lay completely flat on any surface.

Again, we are pleased on the feedback that was initially provide and are now content with our final prototype which we are working on different designs as we speak to roll out by later this week or early next.

Please let us know what you think.

Photos of version 2 Kindle Book Style Cover is below.


















































-Joe V. Jr


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

That is a very beautiful cover- love it


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Joe, that is absolutely beautiful.  Love, love, love how it folds back so flat.  Do you know yet what your options are going to be for the image on the front?  Oh, and how much does it weigh?  Congratulations, you've done a great job!

ETA:  Had to go back and look at the original.  This one looks SO much better with the darker corner straps.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, allot of it was due to the feedback we got from this post .. so thanks to all that gave input.



manou said:


> That is a very beautiful cover- love it


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks and yes that was one of the things we wanted to incorporate into this book style case as many designers / manufacturers right now use one solid leather piece for the exterior which makes it pretty are to fold back and with time can start to wrinkle pretty bad. Also from readers comments they wanted something that would lay flat which makes more a more comfortable read.

In terms of weight in comes in at 6oz (just the case by itself) in terms of designs we can pretty much put just about anything. Personal quotes, pictures, designs, metal work .. anything  and yes the corners look way cleaner on this one.

-J



PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Joe, that is absolutely beautiful. Love, love, love how it folds back so flat. Do you know yet what your options are going to be for the image on the front? Oh, and how much does it weigh? Congratulations, you've done a great job!
> 
> ETA: Had to go back and look at the original. This one looks SO much better with the darker corner straps.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for your feedback Alice and we are not here to convert anyone from one brand to another, there is many taste and flavors out there that some will like while others wont (that's just life). Our process or at least this line within our Joe V. Leather brand is called (Vintage) which is a hand dyed process which produces more of a rustic / natural feel as you pointed out. All leather pieces are hand dyed by us in house which produce distinct tones and hues giving a unique look to each and every cover we make even if it has the same design on it.

In terms of Oberon, no disrespect at all, they have awesome stuff without a doubt and to even to be named along side them in the same sentence (post) I take it as a compliment.

In terms of improving .. every day is a learning experience for us .. an we still have so much more to learn.



Alice Coyl said:


> Although you have worked very hard to produce a hand made leather case, it looks too rustic for my taste. I have the Oberon Tree of Life in the saddle color. The quality of that cover is exceptional as all the Oberon products are and their K3 cover is only $69. You'll have to improve a lot to make me switch.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

joevleather said:


> Thanks for your feedback Alice and we are not here to convert anyone from one brand to another, there is many taste and flavors out there that some will like while others wont (that's just life). Our process or at least this line within our Joe V. Leather brand is called (Vintage) which is a hand dyed process which produces more of a rustic / natural feel as you pointed out. All leather pieces are hand dyed by us in house which produce distinct tones and hues giving a unique look to each and every cover we make even if it has the same design on it.
> 
> In terms of Oberon, no disrespect at all, they have awesome stuff without a doubt and to even to be named along side them in the same sentence (post) I take it as a compliment.
> 
> In terms of improving .. every day is a learning experience for us .. an we still have so much more to learn.


Joe, I owe you an apology. I removed my post. I know how hard it is to make a new product and work out all of the kinks to make it a first rate product. I will follow your progress with interest. If the fronts can be customized then it will be an attractive product that many will want to buy from you. I would be interested in some different art and colors on the front. I wish you the best of luck in your quest for a great cover.


----------



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

So much better!  I too would love to see this done in different colors of leather.  I love the rustic, but would also like to see something a little more feminine.  I do like that the spine is more giving then in the leather cases.  With the right price, you will be able to cover a sector of Kindle owners that can not afford the Oberons.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Alice, no worries that is the beauty of POV, everyone has a different point of view and in the ends that is what helps us as designers / manufacturers as we put all the ideas together and refine them.

Since we have three lines within our stable (vintage, corpo, and sazzy) we are definitely going to experiments with different looks that are more corporate (office look) and sazzy (more feminine) so please keep posted. If there is anything else please let us know.

Thanks, -J



Alice Coyl said:


> Joe, I owe you an apology. I removed my post. I know how hard it is to make a new product and work out all of the kinks to make it a first rate product. I will follow your progress with interest. If the fronts can be customized then it will be an attractive product that many will want to buy from you. I would be interested in some different art and colors on the front. I wish you the best of luck in your quest for a great cover.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes we definitely agree too, it's soo slim that it fits very well in our hands. Yes the spine is key as it allows to fit nicely in your hands while reading and laying flat on surfaces. Yes our 'sazzy' line will be covering the more feminine look so please keep posted.

In terms of price that is always key and since we are getting this part of the process down production should be a breeze allow for a very competitive price point compare to what is out there.

Thanks for the feedback and staying posting to our progress.

-J



pmmom2 said:


> So much better! I too would love to see this done in different colors of leather. I love the rustic, but would also like to see something a little more feminine. I do like that the spine is more giving then in the leather cases. With the right price, you will be able to cover a sector of Kindle owners that can not afford the Oberons.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

I think this is great!  I'm definitely looking forward to seeing the more feminine colors/designs.  I really like the features of the cover and how it's made.  One of the things I really like about the look is how the lighter leather portions of the cover are kind of framed or bordered by the darker parts -- I think it's a very polished look.  Now just imagine if it was pink!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Joe,
Great job with the changes.  I'm glad our suggestions were helpful.  Now that you have the design, I look forward to seeing what else you do with it esp with your Corpo and Sazzy lines.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Beautiful design and I love how it is completely flat when folded back upon itself.  6oz is a very comfortable weight for reading.  I couldn't handle the weight of an Oberon. 
The only thing I would be concerned about is the bungie cord around the button on the front.  It appears that cord is just barely below the button and the cord could pop off if the case is tossed inside a back pack or purse with other items around it.  Maybe the post of the button could be taller?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Joe, I have to ask.....can you dye your leather pink?  I know there pink leather exists because I've seen it in purses, wallets, other Kindle covers too, but it's usually a smooth look, not the rustic like yours is.  I like yours better, have you ever dyed your leather pink?


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks and yes we are actually in the process of picking some really nice sazzy colors for this type of case. Yes we like the border look allot since it covers the edges which can sometimes be a bit too rough. Yes we are looking at pink, some aqua / turquoise, and maybe some greens and or reds.

-J



PinkKindle said:


> I think this is great! I'm definitely looking forward to seeing the more feminine colors/designs. I really like the features of the cover and how it's made. One of the things I really like about the look is how the lighter leather portions of the cover are kind of framed or bordered by the darker parts -- I think it's a very polished look. Now just imagine if it was pink!


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Marie, the suggestions were very helpful (our inner staff says thanks to all) yes corpo and sazzy are in the works hopefully have something by next week as we are fairly busy right now.

-J



maries said:


> Joe,
> Great job with the changes. I'm glad our suggestions were helpful. Now that you have the design, I look forward to seeing what else you do with it esp with your Corpo and Sazzy lines.
> 
> Please keep us posted.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes the case is very lite in weight it's not uncomfortable at all. Thanks for bringing up the bungie cord that is something that we caught and pointed out to our production team. They accidentally forgot to include another spacer between the cover and the button to allow for more space. This has been fixed already on the new designs we are working on today and tomorrow which I will post photos of.

-J



laurie_lu said:


> Beautiful design and I love how it is completely flat when folded back upon itself. 6oz is a very comfortable weight for reading. I couldn't handle the weight of an Oberon.
> The only thing I would be concerned about is the bungie cord around the button on the front. It appears that cord is just barely below the button and the cord could pop off if the case is tossed inside a back pack or purse with other items around it. Maybe the post of the button could be taller?


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

When it comes to dying pink is one of those colors that they don't produce in the dye we use, if not trust me we would be dying pink all the time as we get ask for that color allot. If you see pink on leather it's a process that is already applied in the tannery.

-J



PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Joe, I have to ask.....can you dye your leather pink? I know there pink leather exists because I've seen it in purses, wallets, other Kindle covers too, but it's usually a smooth look, not the rustic like yours is. I like yours better, have you ever dyed your leather pink?


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Joe - do you have any idea when you will have these up on your site for order?  I love the plain leather look of some of your other sleeves so will you have this K3 book cover in that plain leather look?  I love Saddleback leather and this K3 cover has that look so I am definitely interested!

Thanks,

Kathy in NC


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

Joe, love the look of the covers, but.... I can't really afford much over $40. Is there a possible option for a veggie leather case at my excruciatingly cheap price point?


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Kathy,

The good thing about our process is that we can put any existing design on our cases as long as you point us in the right direction. These should be up over the weekend to be ready for order next week. I will provide Kindle Boards with a unique discount code so you can all use it and get a discount  I will post the code once the cases are up.



candggmom said:


> Hey Joe - do you have any idea when you will have these up on your site for order? I love the plain leather look of some of your other sleeves so will you have this K3 book cover in that plain leather look? I love Saddleback leather and this K3 cover has that look so I am definitely interested!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kathy in NC


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

We are still figuring out what the cost is going to be on this particular style of cover. We are going to try our best to set the price as aggressive as we can. What options did you have in mind?



EvilB said:


> Joe, love the look of the covers, but.... I can't really afford much over $40. Is there a possible option for a veggie leather case at my excruciatingly cheap price point?


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Corpo Collection - Kindle 3 Book Style Case using 3MM Designer Felt and Lamb Skin. Let us know what you think? Photos below


































Coming out with some styles for our Sazzy collection but still thinking of stuff .. any ideas? what would be a nice feminine look? Bold or Conservative?


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

case weighs only 4.2oz


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Joe!  I'll be checking every day for that code!

Kathy in NC


----------



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

I like this interior way better.  I thought that brown leather tag on the interior of the other, was just plain ugly.  Sorry, but I did.  I think this done in tweeds would be casual and dressy, for a man.  And, how about plaids for women?


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

joevleather said:


> Corpo Collection - Kindle 3 Book Style Case using 3MM Designer Felt and Lamb Skin. Let us know what you think? Photos below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! I was hoping you'd do this style in the felt/leather combo. I think the gray felt with brown leather would look even better. Similar to the combo used on your other cases & bags.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

No problem I will be posting it during the weekend when the cases are up



candggmom said:


> Thanks Joe! I'll be checking every day for that code!
> 
> Kathy in NC


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

For our corpo line we use finer quality leather for the inside. For our vintage look we use suede since it fits the rugged look verywell. yeah I did not like the way the tag came out, I actually messed up a bit in the painting, the others will look nicer. Yes a combination of tweeds and leather would look very nice, we actually had something in mind using canvas and leather but also like the tweeds idea too. Plaids is also another fabric we are considering .. Thanks for the ideas and suggestions really appreciate it.



pmmom2 said:


> I like this interior way better. I thought that brown leather tag on the interior of the other, was just plain ugly. Sorry, but I did. I think this done in tweeds would be casual and dressy, for a man. And, how about plaids for women?


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Awesome job!!!!!  The gray felt with black leather looks very classy!    And perfect for with a graphite kindle.  Can't wait to see more.  You're tempting me with your beautiful work.     So glad you are doing book style ones.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Maries that was the look we were trying to achieve when using this combination of leather and felt. We are very aggressive with our styles and designs we have more to come . If there is anything you have in mind please share it with us as we are always ears on new ideas 



maries said:


> Awesome job!!!!! The gray felt with black leather looks very classy! And perfect for with a graphite kindle. Can't wait to see more. You're tempting me with your beautiful work.  So glad you are doing book style ones.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

That looks beautiful. I like the color scheme.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Is the button on the felt/leather a gold tone?  If yes, then that is one tiny little change I would make since I think silver would look better with the grey and black.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Slightly off topic, but the ipad Nano wristband is almost worth buying a new Nano for!

Now, more on-topic, will you be doing this case for the Nook color?  I think my Husband would love it.  

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah those nano wristbands are very popular around here and yes we have it for the Nook Color just go ahead an order it on our site and make sure to note what unit (ereader) you have and it's done.





ElaineOK said:


> Slightly off topic, but the ipad Nano wristband is almost worth buying a new Nano for!
> 
> Now, more on-topic, will you be doing this case for the Nook color? I think my Husband would love it.
> 
> ...


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, -J



Victoria J said:


> That looks beautiful. I like the color scheme.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes I caught that after it was done, it was supposed to be in silver. Good eye



maries said:


> Is the button on the felt/leather a gold tone? If yes, then that is one tiny little change I would make since I think silver would look better with the grey and black.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope everyone has been doing well. We have been hard at work and came out with three new styles of kindle leather book covers for our Vintage Collection. Let us know what you think in terms of the design. If you have an idea as to what would be a cool design to put please let us know.

Thanks, -J


















































Just uploaded them to our Etsy store and in the process of putting them up on our website next.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Very nice but I was hoping you were busy working on the Corpo and Sazzy lines!


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

That is in the works 



maries said:


> Very nice but I was hoping you were busy working on the Corpo and Sazzy lines!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

joevleather said:


> That is in the works


THANKS! Maybe you could do the corpo with more colorful felt too although it does look nice with the gray and black? Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## stanghla (May 16, 2010)

Beautiful covers. How about a tourquoise leather with a paisley design imprinted on it?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

These are beautiful.  I actually prefer the brownish/tan colors of leather, don't care for the "orange" look, or is that just the way it looks on my screen?  Turquoise or any shade of blue would be nice too.  And I'm the one who asked about the pink in the past, would love to see pink!


----------



## Leilani (Jun 20, 2011)

These are so beautiful...  I especially love the design of the interior.  So many cases aren't as well thought out on the inside as these ones.  

Spectacular


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

They're all gorgeous, but I'm _really_ drooling over the tree cover. That's going on my birthday wishlist - unless I break down and buy it for myself first.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

That's what I'm talking about, thanks Joe especially for the closure.  I think this is a much better option - I do believe I just found my second Kindle case.  Loving that tree!


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

We've been wanting to experiment with other felt colors, what do you recommend? blue, brown



maries said:


> THANKS! Maybe you could do the corpo with more colorful felt too although it does look nice with the gray and black? Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

You know that is not a bad idea at all, definitely put that in our queue list .. thanks for the suggestion 



stanghla said:


> Beautiful covers. How about a tourquoise leather with a paisley design imprinted on it?


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes turquoise is a hot color and we are going to use it on a few designs we currently have that it will go well with. Pink is def on the list, don't think we forgot about that. This is going to be in our sassy line and we have a concept already similar style and function but with a twist of pizazz  (i hope .. lol)



PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> These are beautiful. I actually prefer the brownish/tan colors of leather, don't care for the "orange" look, or is that just the way it looks on my screen? Turquoise or any shade of blue would be nice too. And I'm the one who asked about the pink in the past, would love to see pink!


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks, one of the things was that we wanted the inside to match the outside in terms of quality and style.



Leilani said:


> These are so beautiful... I especially love the design of the interior. So many cases aren't as well thought out on the inside as these ones.
> 
> Spectacular


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

joevleather said:


> We've been wanting to experiment with other felt colors, what do you recommend? blue, brown


I'm partial to reds, greens, and pinks!


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments really means allot. They are up on sale already on out etsy site and are going to be putting them up on our website later today or this weekend. I will share a discount code exclusive to kindle boards that will grant you all 20% off 

-J



N. Gemini Sasson said:


> They're all gorgeous, but I'm _really_ drooling over the tree cover. That's going on my birthday wishlist - unless I break down and buy it for myself first.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, and please keep posted to this thread as I will post a discount coupon for you all to use and get 20% off 



chilady1 said:


> That's what I'm talking about, thanks Joe especially for the closure. I think this is a much better option - I do believe I just found my second Kindle case. Loving that tree!


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to check out our swatches of felt we have and see how they look .. I will get back to you on this 



maries said:


> I'm partial to reds, greens, and pinks!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Joe,
Can't wait to see more!

Marie


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Joe,
How do you think black felt would look with the black leather?


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmm it may work but me personally i like contrast so not sure how it will look or blend with each other.



maries said:


> Joe,
> How do you think black felt would look with the black leather?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Joe, do you have any plans to add a tri-fold women's wallet?


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

We have bi fold womens (long) wallets but not tri fold yet .. that is actually something I should look in too 



PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Joe, do you have any plans to add a tri-fold women's wallet?


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

How many kinds of cover design can you provide?


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Pretty much any kind you want, what did you have in mind?



hakimast said:


> How many kinds of cover design can you provide?


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope everyone is having a great Monday. Here is a behind the scenes photo of some new designs we just came out with. Should be online by later today as we have to take photos of them.

Let us know what you think. I'm really digging the Octopus and Vintage Bike.










-J


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am digging the Japanese Sun and the Bike.  Very nice Joe, thanks for sharing with us!  Dumb question, but will these have colors?  You are making decision very difficult.  That's good because of all the choice you are providing, bad because of all the choice you are providing.  LOL!


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

These right here in the photo are just going to be like that since this type of leather already comes finished from the Tannery. The good thing is since we are not hand dying them we will be offering them $10-$15usd less than our hand dyed version, so some where in the $45 - $55usd range. I do have some that we are currently working on that we just finished painting which I will post photos of in just a bit.

-J



chilady1 said:


> I am digging the Japanese Sun and the Bike. Very nice Joe, thanks for sharing with us! Dumb question, but will these have colors? You are making decision very difficult. That's good because of all the choice you are providing, bad because of all the choice you are providing. LOL!


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Here are some that are in our production line as we speak, these we can do in various colors and tones.










-J


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

VERY nice, I really like the bicycle one and the ship.  They have a vintage appearance to them, and I really like the price tag!


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, -J



PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> VERY nice, I really like the bicycle one and the ship. They have a vintage appearance to them, and I really like the price tag!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

These aren't ones I would buy but amazing work.  Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment and what is your taste Marie? in terms of cases and covers?



maries said:


> These aren't ones I would buy but amazing work. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

wow nice cases


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, -J



melodyyyyy said:


> wow nice cases


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

joevleather said:


> Thanks for the compliment and what is your taste Marie? in terms of cases and covers?


My tastes are varied. For the summer I had the Amazon Apple Green cover but just changed to the Hot Pink. Before that I had the Oberon Red Ginkgo cover and the Oberon Black DaVinci. My work kindle is currently in the black quilted Octovo cover. I love the Oberon red and the simple leaf design but like the softer feel of the Oberon Black DaVinci with less tooling plus no limitations on the Decalgirl skins with basic black.

I liked the felt one you pictured with the soft black leather interior.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

joevleather said:


> Hope everyone is having a great Monday. Here is a behind the scenes photo of some new designs we just came out with. Should be online by later today as we have to take photos of them.
> 
> Let us know what you think. I'm really digging the Octopus and Vintage Bike.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, love the Octopus and the Japanese Sun, and love the way it's done, kind of with non-colors! Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Neo and yeah we wanted to come out with a type of product that we did not have to hand dyed and this leather fits well with this scheme. Glad you liked it.

-J



Neo said:


> Oh wow, love the Octopus and the Japanese Sun, and love the way it's done, kind of with non-colors! Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## luvk3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Joe V. Leather, 

I would love to see a pink leather cover with a brownish saddle interior or perhaps a almond brown color with a pop of green inside.  

How about pastel color leather exteriors to a more deep tone (like pistachio green, raspberry fuschia/pinky, pomegranate red,sea turquoise, a midtone grapey or deep purple, mustard yellow, and maybe some animal-type print exteriors) with nice paisley or polk-a-dot (nice happy prints or even solid) interiors.

And how about the opposite too, canvas prints on the interior with all these options on the exterior like pistachio green, raspberry fuschia/pinky, pomegranate red,sea turquoise, a midtone grapey or deep purple, maybe some animal-type print exteriors.

I also like some of the embossing on Oberon!  Although I've considered some of the covers they have, I find that the Celtic them is not really "me".  I really like their all-over embossing of the paisley pattern for example.  I still love all of the designs, but I don't think they are a perfect match for me.  How about some more modern takes on the embossment?  I am not sure what that would mean, but when I get an idea I will post.

Sorry my mind is just racing!

Thanks,
Luvk3


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

luvk3, I love your ideas.....Joe, you better get to working on that pink!!


----------



## ajhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

joevleather said:


>


If this one were available for a K2, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I just went through the whole thread and love these covers!  I was looking at Oberon, but I currently have the lighted Kindle cover and don't think I could go back to not having a built in light always ready to go. So, when I saw the thead from Grantwood Technologies about their light that works off the Kindle battery, I was excited--except it doesn't seem to fit with an Oberon cover. I'm wondering if your covers might be a little roomier in the spine, might fit the Simple Light. If so, it would be a match made in heaven.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

I kinda like the corners. Makes it a little flashier.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

I really love the rustic look of these covers and sleeves! Right up my alley, beautiful work. 

Question on the nano watchband - can you tell me how small the band will go? Thanks!


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Do you have any new ideas for upcoming covers?


----------



## Straker (Oct 1, 2010)

joevleather said:


> So we made some modifications to the initial comp and we are now happy with the overall finish product ready for production. Changes we made are listed below:
> 
> 1. We removed the detachable stand which made the case slimmer and unit stationary within the case.


Ah, Joe, I really wish you hadn't done that! I don't visit this forum often so I just found out about your product. It's really attractive and I'd buy one in a second but I can't do without the "stand-up" feature that my current flip style case offers.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry for delay in response we have been extremely busy these past couple of weeks. Can you show me a link to the light you are talking about??

Thanks, -J



MaryMcDonald said:


> I just went through the whole thread and love these covers! I was looking at Oberon, but I currently have the lighted Kindle cover and don't think I could go back to not having a built in light always ready to go. So, when I saw the thead from Grantwood Technologies about their light that works off the Kindle battery, I was excited--except it doesn't seem to fit with an Oberon cover. I'm wondering if your covers might be a little roomier in the spine, might fit the Simple Light. If so, it would be a match made in heaven.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks that is one of my fav part of the entire cover .. the pipping on the edges.



hakimast said:


> I kinda like the corners. Makes it a little flashier.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Are you talking in terms of prints / images or in terms of overall design

I have a felt sleeve in the works that's simple but very eye catchy and slique. Should have some photos in the next coming weeks.



hakimast said:


> Do you have any new ideas for upcoming covers?


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

The reason we made this change was a usability thing. Although the other one was a bit more techy sort to say, this was in more convenient for reading and less bulkier so it weighs less. Customers have been very happy with this change.

-J



Straker said:


> Ah, Joe, I really wish you hadn't done that! I don't visit this forum often so I just found out about your product. It's really attractive and I'd buy one in a second but I can't do without the "stand-up" feature that my current flip style case offers.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Just wanted to share this new kindle cover we did with the Ouija Print on it for one of our customers .. came out pretty cool


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

The Ouija Board one is very clever!    Good job.

I was wondering where you had been.  Is this all that is new after all the time you've been away?


----------

